# Godin neck profile



## thechamp96 (Jan 16, 2008)

I love the new Ergocut contoured neck profile found on the Godin Velocity.

Are there any Godin experts out there who know which other Godin models feature the Ergocut? From Godin's web site, it looks like the Velocity is the only one so far. 

I know Godin is releasing a bunch of new models in 2008- does anyone know if any of these guitars will feature this neck profile?

Thanks! :smilie_flagge17:


----------



## thechamp96 (Jan 16, 2008)

Hmm.... I just found on the Godin site that all of their guitars feature the Ergocut profile (http://www.godinguitars.com/godininfo.htm)

This seems weird to me though- they Velocity's neck feels totally different from the SDs, Freeways, and LGs that I have played. Is it just my imagination?


----------

